# Financial Firms and/or Pension Funds Buying Housing To Rent En Masse. Causing Inflation?



## WhatInThe (Jun 12, 2021)

Financial firms and/or pension funds buying homes to rent out for income. Some say this inflating prices.

https://www.vox.com/22524829/wall-street-housing-market-blackrock-bubble

https://www.wsj.com/articles/if-you...the-buyer-might-be-a-pension-fund-11617544801

In some markets they probably directly help inflate the prices in a particular area but overall probably not. Real estate has been an investment since the first housing bubble and HGTV generation. Right now I notice real estate funds public/stock market and private are offering double digit percent returns in the form of monthly income ie a percent of the monthly rent paid.

Not guaranteed at least as stock, etf or mutual fund I know because I tried. Maybe the private funds have better luck guaranteeing a return.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 12, 2021)

The Home & Garden TV generation?

I don't know what the solution is. High-rise housing has been tried, which were referred to as "the projects." Of course, those were inner city projects. It might work better in the suburbs. Some people might complain that they're ugly and they obstruct views, but when land is at a premium, the only way to go is up.

There are ways to make high-rise buildings more livable like providing greenspace roofs and decks... things like that.

An apartment in a high-rise that had a large balcony with shrubbery and maybe even a lawn wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 12, 2021)

Corporate businesses have been doing this for decades. After the 2009 Great Recession/stock market crash drove down RE values, by mid-2010 potential buyers were complaining they were being outbid by RE trusts and hedge funds. 

Individuals who had to still get approved for a loan couldn't compete against a corporate entity that could just write a check immediately.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 12, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The Home & Garden TV generation?
> 
> I don't know what the solution is. High-rise housing has been tried, which were referred to as "the projects." Of course, those were inner city projects. It might work better in the suburbs. Some people might complain that they're ugly and they obstruct views, but when land is at a premium, the only way to go is up.
> 
> ...


For a while, the daughter lived here in Orlando. Amazing place. One floor even had a dog park.   

https://www.apartments.com/54-w-church-st-orlando-fl/j72cd85/


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 12, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The Home & Garden TV generation?
> 
> I don't know what the solution is. High-rise housing has been tried, which were referred to as "the projects." Of course, those were inner city projects. It might work better in the suburbs. Some people might complain that they're ugly and they obstruct views, but when land is at a premium, the only way to go is up.
> 
> ...



I read a compelling post-apocalyptic fiction series several years ago (Calm Act Series by Ginger Booth) that rebuilt a devastated New York sustainably with greenspaces. Very interesting series in that the author is a programmer by trade which gives her fiction an interesting twist.


----------

